
50% Discount on #IoT Conference by David Isbitski - yourijedlinski
http://iot.withthebest.com/?utm_source=hacker%20news&utm_medium=post&utm_content=&utm_campaign=iotwtb
======
Aura22
That's super cool, I'll join too thanks for the promo code!

------
trouge
Yay thanks for the discount, count me in!

------
adeherva
Cool, i'll definitely attend !

------
yourijedlinski
HackerNews is the promo code

------
Sireene
sounds great, how can I get the discount?

~~~
yourijedlinski
It's easy, you can visit the website
[http://iot.withthebest.com/](http://iot.withthebest.com/) and then use the
promo discount code: HackerNews

------
samy18
thanks for the code, I'll be there

------
zdud
I'm in!

------
pjq
Great!

------
Sireene
Thank you!

------
LeWooki
what is the promo code?

~~~
LeWooki
ok I get it, thx!

